# need a new light



## Mermy17 (Jun 2, 2017)

I just converted my nano into a planted nano.

It's my first time doing plants. I have 2 reefs and decided I wanted to try real plants in my nano freshwater.

My tank is a 5g topfin all in one. I have upgraded the pump for better water circulation in the tank and better filtration - the stock pump was really weak.

I currently have just low light plants under the original light. I have no idea what the specs are on the light. It's just standard LED white. I am using Seachem flourish fert.

I plan on only keeping low/moderate light easy plants for a low tech tank.

I was thinking of either of these lights as they are in a great price range and most likely better than what I already have.

Could someone help me out?

https://www.amazon.ca/Nicrew-Aquari...ie=UTF8&qid=1496691915&sr=8-1&keywords=nicrew

https://www.amazon.ca/NICREW-Adjust...e=UTF8&qid=1496691943&sr=8-13&keywords=nicrew


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

I've heard these are good. I'm planning on ordering one later this week.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chihiros-A-Series-Aquatic-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Lamp-Light-5730-LED-Light-12W-39W-/332235242091?var=&hash=item4d5ac37a6b:m:mhOp2uvZv8iJzx5jDtqfX8w#shpCntId


----------



## Mermy17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ya I'm in cda so paying the duties and etra fees makes it over my budget


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

I just know that red light is important for plant growth.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Plants can grow with a lot of different types of light, from almost all blue to almost all red. But, most, if not all of us have found that typical reef tank lights, which look very blue, do not look at all good when used on planted tanks. When you see a light fixture that is all white and blue LEDs you can be sure that you are looking at a reef tank light.

I suggest you look for light fixtures that say they are designed for planted aquariums.


----------

